# Touchscreen in Bathroom



## oneforall (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all, im about to embark on a bathroom renovation. But I have run into a few snags in my planning. First off I want to put a 15" touchscreen monitor in my wall so I can run it to a computer running Media edition. Now you ask why? Well because i plan on putting a few speakers in the shower, and i want the user to be able to select songs from the computer without a mouse or so on. Also I would like to be able to run a slide show for throne users or have cnn.com on the screen for current news. And here is my problem the monitor i am looking at ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824199007 ) has a temp rating of : "Temperature Range 5°C - 35°C ( -41°F - 95°F )" and says "Humidity Range 20%-90% ( no condensation )". Now this is bathroom and not a huge one we are talking about. I have a thermometer in there now and when i get out it is usually only around 75 degrees F. so i think i should be ok on that. But the condensation issue could be bad. How big of risk do you think this if I put it in there against the recommendations? Also any other issues you might think of that i havent would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks for looking!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Sounds like a cool thing to do but really don't know how one would keep the steam from getting to it.
Guess if you can get to it from the other side of the wall then you can frame in a opening and put some type of seal in and then set the monitor in and made sure it fits tight. 
Then you could even vent the back side and or add a fan.
Like here if I wanted to do the same thing and have the monitor in front of the throne the wall it is on is the same wall the bedroom closet is so it would be easy to cut into it and add the wiring etc and vent it. Then I would get a good sheet of wood to cover it back up. You can frame it so you just screw the cover on and that way you can cut a hole in it for a fan etc too and if you need to get to it then just unscrew it.
Then for the bathroom fan that helps remove air get a good one.
Not the cheaper blade fans like most baths have that have a 2.5 in duct but get a good turbin fan that has a larger duct and moves more air. I think you can even get a double fan like that too. They cost a lot more but work so much better and they are not very loud either so people don't turn them off because they sound so bad.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The condensation will kill it.

Even with a 10" fully ducted fan, we get real condensation build-up on all surfaces when taking a shower, so the monitor would last about 1 shower if in the same room....

But that's still a very good idea...!


----------



## oneforall (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok so I think we have determined the steam will in fact kill the monitor. I even emailed the product manufacturer's tech team and got this vague response: "Yes, the steam will damage the monitor." So lets move on to the next question, is there anyway possible way to still put the monitor in the room? Whether it be in some sort of encloser, under the vanity, or is there a reasonably priced condensation proof monitor out there? Thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

You would leed to place the monitor in a vented (not to the bathroom though) enclosure that was sealed from the room.

Something like an externally vented space with a plexiglass sealed front.

I would look at the possibility of using any drywall cavity space, if you could vent (to prevent the monitor overheating) out the rear of the wall. A plexiglass sealed front would be quite straightforward.

Any "condenstaion proof" monitor would need a high IP rating, which means it will be anything but cheap, and also hard to find.

IP rated enclosures can probably be found that may accommodate a monitor, but they would seriously overheat unless vented to another location.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

It looks like this one (10.4 inch with 800x600 pixel resolution) is waterproof and offers a touch screen option:

http://www.vartechsystems.com/products/VT104XHB.asp

I did not see any pricing on that page but as kiwiguy says, it probably isn't going to be cheap.


----------



## JoneeJay (Dec 20, 2004)

Hmm how amazingly cool - I had this same idea too!

But yeah, condensation... hmm...

Well then I thought - We have these like touchscreens through estate agents windows, where there are like 10 waterproof buttons on the outside of the window, connected to a monitor inside the window (so when theyre shut you can browse the houses) but Ive never seen something like this forsale in uk...

good idea tho ^_^
EDIT:: Found this on google, but no prices but this is similar to what I meant... http://www.nextwindow.com/products/1801/1801_overview.html


----------



## Quandry (Jul 21, 2004)

This sounds like a new episode of Home Improvement that my own household would want to see.


----------



## sozxzos (Oct 17, 2006)

Forgive me for being so brazen but i think your proplem has a simple solution.
you can build a moisture proof.. wether it be 8 'in thick glass/perspex maybe not nessesery..
wall/shower enclosure, for any shower/bathroom application yet what you require is not 
a moisure proof moniter.. yet a moisture proof controller.. unfortunatly tho this is not allowing you to have a "touch Screen". Yet again you could always track dwn some 2'5" maybe 3" pvc Plastic sheeting to build the pre-screen of the moniter... that should keep the condensation out .. and get a big enough moniter so you can just push the plastic... well theres my 2 cents good luck mate and great idea..


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

If all else fails you can always take a bath.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Ok...what should work is this. 

Frame a spot for the LCD. Make a plexiglass (or glass) window for it, have it on a hinge so you can open it up to get at the LCD and whatever else. Get some weather seal so that when the window is closed everything is air tight, but you can still get access by unlatching the window and opening it. 

As for the heat problem, drill a hole in the bottom of the wall into the basement (through the footer and install a small fan (even a PC fan should work to vent the warm air into the basement)

At least, that's how I would do it. Though before I put the LCD in there, I'd make sure it was sealed well... have a few showers and see if condensation builds up inside the window.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

A computer? In the _bathroom!!!???_


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

tedwinder said:


> A computer? In the _bathroom!!!???_


That is where some people do their best thinking!


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

cwwozniak said:


> It looks like this one (10.4 inch with 800x600 pixel resolution) is waterproof and offers a touch screen option:
> 
> http://www.vartechsystems.com/products/VT104XHB.asp
> 
> I did not see any pricing on that page but as kiwiguy says, it probably isn't going to be cheap.


Just got a quote on this. The bean counters want over $3500 for it! Can you believe it?!?!?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

gurutech said:


> Can you believe it?!?!?


I believe it. Welcome to the high priced world of industrial grade computers and peripherals.

The display enclosure does go a bit beyond just offering protection from typical condensation found in a bathroom.



> NEMA 6  Enclosures constructed for either indoor or outdoor use to provide a degree of protection to personnel against incidental contact with the enclosed equipment; to provide a degree of protection against falling dirt; against hose-directed water and the entry of water during occasional temporary submersion at a limited depth; and that will be undamaged by the external formation of ice on the enclosure.


Found at: http://www.cdynamics.com/nema-4.html​


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

OK, so here is my idea. Below is a rough diagram of a cheap way it would work.

So number 1. Is the monitor while in like in a hole in the wall. No. 2 is a glass panel that you would attach that could then be opened. Number 3 is your main room.


----------

